# Pigeon Pants tutorial?



## KawaiiKiss (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone know how to make their own Pigeon Pants? I'm looking for a pattern/tutorial. I can sew pretty well, but since I'm new to pigeons/doves I have no idea how to do this!


----------



## TumblePigeonMan (Oct 16, 2014)

Your mad mate...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)




----------



## birdlady8888 (Feb 20, 2020)

*Pigeon Pants*

I would recommend getting pigeon diapers from TheBirdBoutique.com, they make the best kind on the market  The price is a bit higher, but it's totally worth it!


----------



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

I bought a cute pigeon pant from Bevs Bird Boutique on Amazon then deconstructed it to make a pattern. I looked up patterns online, but the one I ordered from BBB was much better made than the patterns I found. AND it was made out of spandex, which I think must be more comfortable. If there’s a way to privately send me your mailing address I can send you what I came up with.


----------



## emw0 (Jul 22, 2020)

Was just looking through the posts I missed since logging on last and had to say that that those pigeon pants look beautiful, Kristie! Very impressive!


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Very Nice Kristie Roberts 

Could you please email me the details through private message here? Thanks in Advance



KristieRoberts said:


> I bought a cute pigeon pant from Bevs Bird Boutique on Amazon then deconstructed it to make a pattern. I looked up patterns online, but the one I ordered from BBB was much better made than the patterns I found. AND it was made out of spandex, which I think must be more comfortable. If there’s a way to privately send me your mailing address I can send you what I came up with.
> View attachment 96213


----------



## Syl JJ (Nov 11, 2020)

Could you possibly send me the pattern you came up with, I'm a beginner sewer so it's just to make pants for my pigeon (I'm sure it will take me forever to make). I love Bev's outfits but cannot afford as I am on disability. Any extra material I have left over, I will make pigeon pants for a local rescue. What kind of material do you recommend as I can only order online and not familiar with fabric types/names? I've seen spandex, fleece etc but don't know if there's different types? Please help  thanks, Sylvia (my email is [email protected])


----------



## coldlittleheart (Jan 24, 2021)

Sorry this is an old thread but could you please PM me the pattern by any chance?


----------



## LustStarrr (Mar 4, 2020)

[email protected]


KristieRoberts said:


> I bought a cute pigeon pant from Bevs Bird Boutique on Amazon then deconstructed it to make a pattern. I looked up patterns online, but the one I ordered from BBB was much better made than the patterns I found. AND it was made out of spandex, which I think must be more comfortable. If there’s a way to privately send me your mailing address I can send you what I came up with.
> View attachment 96213


Any chance you could email me the pattern you made too please, Kristie? My email is [email protected] . I've been eyeing off Bev's gorgeous outfits for ages, but like Syl, I'm a pensioner, so money is tight... I'd love to have a go at crafting some pants for my rescues instead, though.

Cheers!


----------



## TreeFrogSquabs (May 26, 2021)

KristieRoberts said:


> I bought a cute pigeon pant from Bevs Bird Boutique on Amazon then deconstructed it to make a pattern. I looked up patterns online, but the one I ordered from BBB was much better made than the patterns I found. AND it was made out of spandex, which I think must be more comfortable. If there’s a way to privately send me your mailing address I can send you what I came up with.
> View attachment 96213


Would you mind sending me the pattern as well? My email is [email protected].


----------



## Berto&Tisa (Jul 25, 2021)

Hei, did anyone recive the patern from Kristine? Would be very thankful if someone could send me the patern on [email protected] 🙏


----------



## TundraHawk (Jul 14, 2021)

Berto&Tisa said:


> Hei, did anyone recive the patern from Kristine? Would be very thankful if someone could send me the patern on [email protected] 🙏



Same here!


----------



## adaboo3131 (Dec 19, 2021)

KristieRoberts said:


> I bought a cute pigeon pant from Bevs Bird Boutique on Amazon then deconstructed it to make a pattern. I looked up patterns online, but the one I ordered from BBB was much better made than the patterns I found. AND it was made out of spandex, which I think must be more comfortable. If there’s a way to privately send me your mailing address I can send you what I came up with.
> View attachment 96213


Can I have your pattern? I have a baby pigeon I HAVE to make pants pants for but I'm a si.gme mom and can't afford to buy them. Not the greatest at sowing but I'm gana give it all I got lol just need to know how to measure the pattern. I've tried and tried and failed. Won't ever fit. He's only 3 weeks old but I hate to keep him locked up. It would be so very much appreciated. Thanks [email protected]


----------



## adaughterofpromise (11 mo ago)

Hi! I was wondering if I may get a copy of your pattern too please. Thanks!



KristieRoberts said:


> I bought a cute pigeon pant from Bevs Bird Boutique on Amazon then deconstructed it to make a pattern. I looked up patterns online, but the one I ordered from BBB was much better made than the patterns I found. AND it was made out of spandex, which I think must be more comfortable. If there’s a way to privately send me your mailing address I can send you what I came up with.
> View attachment 96213


----------



## cattlawrence158 (4 d ago)

KristieRoberts said:


> I bought a cute pigeon pant from Bevs Bird Boutique on Amazon then deconstructed it to make a pattern. I looked up patterns online, but the one I ordered from BBB was much better made than the patterns I found. AND it was made out of spandex, which I think must be more comfortable. If there’s a way to privately send me your mailing address I can send you what I came up with.
> View attachment 96213


I DESPERATELY NEED A PATTERN! I rescue pigeons and can't afford well 5 pigeon pants right now. That's how many rescues I have in. Could you send the pattern? Please.....? Lol [email protected]


----------

